# ST1236 review



## Nick S (Sep 26, 2021)

I named it the tank because it is a tank. The ability to clear a large sidewalk in one pass is amazing. The only gripe I have is to make it useable I need 20lbs of weight up front, and poly skids. Outside of that having a massive snow blower is awesome. It throws snow about 35ft. with an impeller mod. I do prefer older snow blowers due to the heavier construction, such as the housing is welded entirely instead of spot welded like newer blowers.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

How about some pics of this beast.


----------



## Nick S (Sep 26, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> How about some pics of this beast.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Met a guy who had a ST-1032 and hated it as it's too heavy for him to move around. I asked if he wanted a lighter blower machine for it, he just shrugged his shoulders and said "I will just keep using it until I die" looked like that might be soon from the looks of him. That big old Ariens 1236 machine is a great snow blower.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, it is a beast ... I personally could not image anything over 26 inches for my use and what I do .... I suppose if I was doing commercial sidewalks, and need to do a 3 ft. opening, and this would do it in one pass, then by all means, it would be the machine to have ... but just doing mine and local driveways, way to big to maneuver around home, vehicles etc., ...


----------



## Nick S (Sep 26, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah, it is a beast ... I personally could not image anything over 26 inches for my use and what I do .... I suppose if I was doing commercial sidewalks, and need to do a 3 ft. opening, and this would do it in one pass, then by all means, it would be the machine to have ... but just doing mine and local driveways, way to big to maneuver around home, vehicles etc., ...


My dad and I do the entire neighborhood. I do the large sidewalks, driveways and alleys. And my dad does the smaller areas.


----------

